# Blender benötigt angeblich nichtexistentes Python 3.3

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich wollte neulich das neue Blender installieren. Also habe ich diese Zeile in die package.keywords geschrieben:

```
=media-gfx/blender-2.57* ~amd64
```

Seitdem beschwert sich Emerge immer, dass er Python 3.3 nicht installieren kann:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/python-3.3*".

(dependency required by "media-gfx/blender-2.57-r1" [ebuild])
```

Python 3.3 existiert noch gar nicht (zumindest im Portage-Tree), ist aber vom Blender ebuild auch nicht gefordert:

```
$ cat /usr/portage/media-gfx/blender/blender-2.57-r1.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2011 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-gfx/blender/blender-2.57-r1.ebuild,v 1.2 2011/05/17 17:50:51 ssuominen Exp $

PYTHON_DEPEND="3:3.2"

EAPI=3

...

```

Wie bekomme ich den Fehler weg?

----------

## Speculi

Scheint ein Portage-Bug zu sein. Das ebuild verlang python-3.2

Du musst auf Python 3.2 updaten, dann sollte auch Blender durchlaufen. Bei mir hat es funktioniert.

----------

## Haubentaucher

Hat funktioniert.

----------

